# Lanark County Homegrown - the video



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 10, 2008)

on my way home from a busy weekend of tending to my girls I blew the rear diff outta my truck, luckily I carry a spare but had to borrow some tools from a guy across the street from where I broke down. the friendly guy he was, helped me back up and running and even invited me to wash up and have a beer. he went on how he used to be a local talent and even got a video out on muchmusic back in the day. he gave me this link:

YouTube - Lanark County Homegrown by Rick Killingbeck

cheesy, yet quite funny!


----------

